# The Homestead in Glen Arbor, MI - Anyone been there?



## StuckinChicago (Sep 7, 2006)

We were looking at possibly staying at The Homestead in Glen Arbor, MI next summer or fall. It is right on the shores of Lake Michigan and looks very nice. I did a search in this forum and found nothing, and the last review in the TUG Resort Database was from 2001. Does anyone have any recent information on this resort? It is rated #4 for the USA - Central resorts.

Basically, we want a place close by to Chicago where we can take our kids (3 and 6) for a summer vacation and really want something that is on a lake with a beach area, sand, toys, pool, etc. We might bring my parents as well, so a resort with 3BR accomodations would be great. My father grew up in Michigan and loves to vacation on the shores of Lake Michigan. If anyone has any other suggestions for a nice resort within driving distance that would fit the bill, please let me know.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tashamen (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, it's been years since we stayed at the Homestead, and we didn't stay in the ts portion, but rather rented out a condo directly from the resort.  I suspect that there are very few if any deposits into RCI in the summer - owners would either use them or rent them out.  But you should be able to rent directly from the resort as it's a relatively large one.  However it is spread out so you don't feel overcrowded.

We loved the resort - small but nice beach - great for young kids, lots of nice small towns to explore, hiking the dunes etc.

Sorry to hear that you're "stuck" in Chicago - one of my favorite cities!


----------



## StuckinChicago (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I will certainly check into renting from the resort.

Yeah, I know lots of people love Chicago, but you know how it goes. Having been born and raised here (DH also) and having not explored the country that much, I sure feel stuck here!   Thank god for timesharing and maybe eventually I'll feel "unstuck"!!


----------



## Gracey (Sep 7, 2006)

I so wanted to stay in this resort when we visited the Lelenau peninsula this summer but they don't accept pets and since we were only staying overnight and driving down from our cottage in Mackinaw City. We had our maltese with us and no one to watch her so we had to stay elsewhere.  This is definately a five star resort.  The peninsula is beautiful with the sand dunes and sandy shoreline, wonderful artsy towns, wineries, great shopping...  Don't pass up an opportunity to visit this area!!  

Laurie


----------



## bslag (Sep 8, 2006)

*Homestead*

My friends father owns a full time condo here.  They are beautiful! Other resorts in northern Michigan you may want to try are in Bellaire or Traverse City (also nice areas).


----------



## StuckinChicago (Sep 8, 2006)

bslag said:
			
		

> My friends father owns a full time condo here.  They are beautiful! Other resorts in northern Michigan you may want to try are in Bellaire or Traverse City (also nice areas).



I agree! Just from the photos alone, I can tell they look very nice! Maybe I will get lucky and can get one for an exchange. We'll see! I will check those other two areas you mentioned as well. Do you know of any RCI resorts in particular that are well rated in those 2 areas?


----------



## Sthack (Sep 8, 2006)

*GREAT place!*

We've never stayed here during the summer, but we've been going to Homestead EVERY year during the winter for the last 15 years for GREAT skiing.  We LOVE this place........like someone else said, most owners rent or use their weeks so we always have to rent one of their condos or other rooms.


----------



## SherryS (Sep 8, 2006)

We are staying RIGHT NOW at the Cedar River at Shany Creek...it is a 3 BR/3 1/2 bath 3200 sq ft WONDERFUL unit!  We have also stayed in the Vacation Club units that are very nice (but not as large), too.  The beach on Lake Bellaire is a 4 mile drive from condos, but the beach is great and warmer than Lake Michigan for younger children.

We have also stayed at the Pinestead Reef in Traverse City (3 times).  It is directly on the east arm of Grand Traverse Bay, so warmer than Lake Michigan.  The units there are quite small, but the indoor pool and location are ideal.  I think you would like either of these locations.


----------



## Gracey (Sep 8, 2006)

I would second SherryS suggestion for Pinestead Reef, nice location right on a beautiful beach if Homestead is not available.  

Laurie


----------

